# Building a hatchie rack :)



## Justdragons (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello guys, I'm setting up for next year in advance so everything is good to go an I've come across a spare walkin robe. Now I'm using the already cut pieces as best I can and what I have is shelves that are 425mm x 445mm with an edge strip on the shorter edge. So I'm going to put 2 different tubs on each level. 

Firstly is that ok? Will Putting an ant in one tub and a carpet in the tub next to it stress either snake out??

Now on each shelf so that each snake can utilize the same heat cord I'm going to have to run it at the front edge rather than the back edge. Will that be fine?? See photo.. 

Is a 7ltr sisteema ok for a carpet and the 3ltr ok for the ants?? 

Sorry about all the questions but I'm a newbie to breeding an want to do it perfect. 












I'm open to any suggestions, I'd love the pros and cons of your racks so try to use that in mine. 

Cheers Toby,




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 7, 2012)

Better off running the heat cord at the back as you'll have a better gradient with the cool end exposed to room temps. Having it at the front would trap the heat within the cupboard and raise your cool end temp too high...


----------



## caliherp (Nov 7, 2012)

Although I have never built a rack before I think using one thermostat for two different sized tubs would inhibit you from reaching the optimal temps. Just my .2$.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 7, 2012)

Cheers guys, I was thinking that it might be a little that way. I have got enough timber to rip the shelfs in half and make 2 bays next to each other and put a center divider in there. What do you guys think about the tub sizes?


----------



## nervous (Nov 7, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Cheers guys, I was thinking that it might be a little that way. I have got enough timber to rip the shelfs in half and make 2 bays next to each other and put a center divider in there. What do you guys think about the tub sizes?




Cant speak for the ANTS but the 7ltr will be fine for the CARPETS... you could even get away with 5ltr for carpets.


----------



## bohdi13 (Nov 7, 2012)

looks like it will turn out well ! as said 7 ltr for a carpet is good , and 3ltr is okay for antaresia sp. - but from what i have heard they will grow out of 3ltr tubs quite quickly and then you go to 5-7 ltrs for them so i think you will be better off using all 7ltr tubs mate. do you know roughly how many tubs this will hold ?


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 7, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> looks like it will turn out well ! as said 7 ltr for a carpet is good , and 3ltr is okay for antaresia sp. - but from what i have heard they will grow out of 3ltr tubs quite quickly and then you go to 5-7 ltrs for them so i think you will be better off using all 7ltr tubs mate. do you know roughly how many tubs this will hold ?



I think around 13 or 14 high. I still will have to cut down the height or buy a small step ladder. Atm the sides( uprights) are about 2400mm high but it will need to be cut so it will fit in a standard height room with castor wheels on the bottom. each bay is about 114mm from memory and each shelf is 16mm mdf. I think tight i worked out about 18 but i want some room for play. I might do it 2 wide for the 7ltrs or 1 of 7ltrs and 1 of 3ltrs for breeding pygmys.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 7, 2012)

Do you have the space to fit it if you cut the sides in half and have it 1200mm high? 
Are you using lids on the tubs?


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 7, 2012)

no i wasnt going to use lids at all. Yes ive got space but where i am is a retro fit garage and its only 2230mm high. you thinking make it 1200 high but say 4 or 5 tubs wide??


----------

